# Adding dehydrated liver to kibble



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine loved dried liver, but a very little went a very long way - straight through Sophy, who really couldn't tolerate it! It makes excellent training treats, or as you say, you could add it to other food. I would start with a tiny amount though - if you think of fresh liver making up 5 - 10% of total food weight, and then reckon that around 80 - 90% of the weight of fresh liver is water, then for a mini being fed around 4.5oz/125 grams a day it comes to just over 1 gram of dehydrated liver!


----------



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

fjm said:


> Mine loved dried liver, but a very little went a very long way - straight through Sophy, who really couldn't tolerate it! It makes excellent training treats, or as you say, you could add it to other food. I would start with a tiny amount though - if you think of fresh liver making up 5 - 10% of total food weight, and then reckon that around 80 - 90% of the weight of fresh liver is water, then for a mini being fed around 4.5oz/125 grams a day it comes to just over 1 gram of dehydrated liver!


Very good point! I'll definitely keep this in mind.

I was originally going to add bacon (he's picky abt his kibble), but then thought this could settle the liver portion of his diet.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Elaine,

Dried liver good idea. Have you ever give Stella Chewy a try? My picky eater (Charlie) loves the Duck and/or Venison.


----------



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

Haven't tried Stella and Chewy yet. Mostly giving freah raw meat.I'm finding the commercial raw super expensive. Was thinking of looking into some dehydrated raw but haven't found a local pet store carrying it yet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Do you Centinela in your area? They have a liver sprinkle called Biscotti. Even Charlie the pickiest of them all has taken more notice of his food with this sprinkle. The main ingredient of the sprinkle is liver.

Have you tried to give him dehydrated liver yet? How is it going?


----------



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

I haven't seen that brand before.
I've managed to hunt down 3-4 pet stores so far. My local one is a small one with lots of holistic food, etc - but nothing raw. I did find raw patties in Pet Valu, a chain - but no dehydrated raw that I could see. I'm on the lookout for other small stores.

Haven't tried dehydrating my own liver yet. On the lookout for a good sale. Also, I didn't want to rush it. We're about a week in right now and he's done good on wings. Tomorrow, plan to branch out to something else. 

Also, fjm - thank you SO much for helping me with the math of how much liver to give. He;s 11 lbs so gets 3.5 oz a day of food. 1 gram a day/7 grams a week of dehydrated liver helps me put it all into perspective. or for fresh liver, under half an oz a day or 2 and a half oz a week.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I have fed raw ,homemade and freeze dried diets for years. I order my freeze dried on line. Delivery is fast and I always order enough to get free shipping. So cool to have it delivered to my front door.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Panj, can you tell us who you order from?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Stella and Chewy is freeze dried raw , and ZiWi Peak is air dried raw - both highly rated, and my girls like both.
If it matters to anyone, Stella And Chewy seems to give them smaller stools and ZiWi Peak gives them larger/softer stools, and is probably not a good choice for dogs with sensitive stomachs.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> Panj, can you tell us who you order from?


I order Great Life Kibble from Tail Wagging eStores. Primal Freeze-Dried and Bravo Freeze Dried Training treats from chewy.com. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

pandj said:


> I order Great Life Kibble from Tail Wagging eStores. Primal Freeze-Dried and Bravo Freeze Dried Training treats from chewy.com.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh wow - just googled great life, and it looks like a fantastic kibble! It's pretty rare for a kibble to be raw and contain no protein "meal"!
Could you possibly tell me the kibble size?


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

The kibble size is small. My Toy and my old guy love it. I have used it and ordered it from the same place for several years.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you! I do wish that they had smaller bags then 8 pounds, but still I'm impressed by the ingredients, even if I would waste 2/3 of it. Do you happen to know if it's approved for all life stages - I'm thinking of it for my next puppy, as my old girls don't do kibble anymore.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I do not know for a fact that is approved for puppies. Since the ingredients are such good quality I would check into it further. I rescued Jolie at about 10 months and I have always used it for all of my gang since I found it. They have all lived long healthy lives into very old age. Jolie is 4 1/2 and weighs 8 lbs. She was a very skinny 5 lbs when I adopted her. 

You can store part of the bag in the freezer until you need it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

